# Elevator simulator



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

We've finished the structure of an elevator simulator for our driveway haunt. It includes two moving scenery panels so that patrons will see a different scene when they exit the elevator than the one when they entered. We couldn't afford a moving platform system so we're using a Buttkicker sonic transducer and a Dayton Audio AP150 low frequency amplifier (both used from eBay) to give the sensation of motion. A DTMF decoder from Pimp My Prop will be used along with their audio player to control the soundtrack and lighting during the elevators ascent and fall. A Prop-1 controller will be dedicated to operating the lights on the control panel inside the elevator.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Some Pix*

Some pix...


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pix


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool and original idea!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Great idea...bet the toters will love this


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sensational idea. Love it.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks! It was a lot of work but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! Looks like a movie set, and very cool idea!!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nixie,

I used a stagecraft book to design it. Our idea is that a walk-through haunt should be a stage that the visitors interact with as unwitting actors. What amazes me is the availability of low-cost electronics to support building props like the simulated elevator.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the idea, and those pics look great! I'm sure it will be a big hit for your driveway haunt this year!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've built and tested the electronics for the elevator simulator. I've attached pictures of the control box which uses a "Pimp My Prop" MP3 player for audio, a "Pimp My Prop" DTMF decoder to control lights, and a PROP-1 controller which controls the lighting of the elevator buttons. The box also contains a 110V power distribution strip, a 12V DC power supply, and a simple 5V power regulation circuit I built to power the MP3 player.

I've also attached pictures of my call buttons and the Buttkicker sub-sonic speaker and 150 Watt amplifier that powers it.


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

Asterix0... can you break down the prices on each of those items, or just off the top of head, thanksman


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I salvaged the Prop-1 and DTMF decoder from last year. They currently sell for about $40 and $80, respectively. The "Pimp my Prop" MP3 player cost me $50. 

I got the 12v power supply from Science Surplus for about $25 and built a 5v regulator circuit to run the MP3 player for under $10 (parts from Radio Shack)


I got the rest of the stuff from eBay. The Buttkicker cost me $80 and the amp $90. Finally, I did a "buy it now" for the elevator buttons and got six for $12.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Any video???? Live to see it in action and how you change the scene


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be posting a youtube video after Halloween. 

The scene is changed using two double-walled theater flats in the hallway in front of and beside the elevator. Initially, the first is closed and the second open. The open one blocks the hallway creating a dead end that forces the haunters into the elevator. When they are inside for the ride, the first flat is closed blocking the path the haunters followed when they entered the ride and the second ( formerly a dead-end) is opened creating a new exit path. The interior and exterior of the double-walled flats are decorated very differently to make it seem as if the elevator has actually taken them somewhere.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great piece!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

